# tda 8571J + PCB Andando



## zxeth (Ago 2, 2010)

Buenas, hoy queria aportar al foro una pcb que vi en internet, mucha gente esta perdida con la pcb que se encuentra en internet. Aca les dejo la pcb en .pdf, .rtf (wordpad) y en .pcb (se abre con el livewire) tambien adjunto imagenes de la pcb en la pc (mas adelante subo fotos reales aunque solo por arriba ya que esta bien agarrado al amplificador ), Los archivos estan en RAR y ZIP. Lo dejo en los 2 asi no hay problemas. 

Espero que les sirva de algo, mas que nada a aquellos que recien empiezan y les gusto este proyecto (tambien fue mi primer proyecto). Yo lo alimente con "18 volts" de una fuente partida (osea +-12v) de 6ampers y tome solo la parte positiva y la masa, hice esto porque me hacia ruido con el otro transformador. Con las fuentes de pc tampoco se lleva muy bien, pero con una andubo bien.  

Aca esta el datasheet 

Mucha suerte







Agrande las pistas e hice un poco mas de mejoras, tambien subi fotos del proyecto terminado. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que donde dice "ENTRADA" solo va el positivo de la entrada, la masa de la entrada va al negativo o masa como prefieran llamarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2010)

Revisá lo que has subido, por que en el PCB de las fotos dice TDA7294


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Revisá lo que has subido, por que en el PCB de las fotos dice TDA7294


Revisa también el espesor que le diste a los trazos y la disposición general, así como esta existen grandes posibilidades de crear un oscilador.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 3, 2010)

ajjaja disculpen, lo hice ayer con sueño y me habre confundido en un par de cositas , pero la disposicion de las pistas estan ok.


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 20, 2010)

El integrado en el pdf habla de la pata 15, y el integrado tiene solo 13 patas , ademas en el pcb en la parte donde se suelda el integrado hay 23 huecos como si fueran 23 patas las que tiene el integrado. Verifica eso
PD:cual es la entrada de alimentacion, la que esta abajo a la derecha?? (como lo muestra el pcb, no invertido)... De toos modos me gusta el post solo arregla eso.


----------



## zxeth (Sep 20, 2010)

Niqqoo dijo:


> El integrado en el pdf habla de la pata 15, y el integrado tiene solo 13 patas , ademas en el pcb en la parte donde se suelda el integrado hay 23 huecos como si fueran 23 patas las que tiene el integrado. Verifica eso
> PD:cual es la entrada de alimentacion, la que esta abajo a la derecha?? (como lo muestra el pcb, no invertido)... De toos modos me gusta el post solo arregla eso.



Sin ofender pero quiero un po*QU*itito de lo que fumas 

jajaja na mentira, creo que te confundiste de integrado amigo-.. yo hablo de este..


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Tenes razon nose por que te dije de la pata 15 lo que pasa es que esa respuesta iba en otro tema creo ahora me acuerdo que el integrado tiene 23 patas lo que pasa es que estoy armando un lm que tiene 13 patas jeje perdon fue un mal entendido y me encanta tu post....
PD: decime si esto esta bien o corregimelo.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 21, 2010)

Tengo este mismo integrado, original y todo, de NXP (ex Philips). Pero por el momento no lo pienso usar. Me arrepiento mucho de haberlo comprado.
Con suerte y buena calidad tira 10-15Wrms por canal. Mas de eso empieza a distorsionar y ya no vale la pena...

Igual, para empezar está bien.
Saludos.

PS: El integrado tiene 23 patas.


----------



## Santee (Sep 21, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte.

Suerte para los que lo armen.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Sep 21, 2010)

Niqqoo dijo:


> Tenes razon nose por que te dije de la pata 15 lo que pasa es que esa respuesta iba en otro tema creo ahora me acuerdo que el integrado tiene 23 patas lo que pasa es que estoy armando un lm que tiene 13 patas jeje perdon fue un mal entendido y me encanta tu post....
> PD: decime si esto esta bien o corregimelo.



nono, no entendiste . fijate al final de mi post que dice que en esos 4 conectores va el positivo de la señal, y el negativo de la señal va a el negativo. El socket de abajo es para poner los 12v y 0v. Los sockets de costado son las salidas.

Existen 4 entradas porque hay 4 salidas distintas. Si queres que se escuchen igual en todos los parlantes puentea las entradas y listo


----------



## Papusxxdd (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola amigo Zxeth antes que nada gracias por tu aporte, te cuento que hace bastante tiempo arme este circuito y para los que no lo conocen yo lo tenia montado en mi chata armado en una carcaza de una fuente de pc por cierto le puse un capacitor raro de 15.000mf y con este bichito conectaba 2 parlantes de 10' con dos driver y sonaba bastante bien me sorprendio de verdad el rendimiento, es ideal para ampliar la potencia de un estereo ya que la pata 15 del integrado se lo puede conectar al remoto de la antena tons prende junto con el estereo.-

Hoy no lo ocupo por que puse una potencia, pero lo voy a volver a usar capas en un autito que tengo, a ver si con este pcb ahora je, dejo una fotito Saludos.


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 22, 2010)

zxeth sii queda mas que entendido capo ahora si lo entiendo lo unico quisiera saber si esto es asi o al reves o no hace falta que sea de ninguna forma???


----------



## zxeth (Sep 22, 2010)

Eso se lo das vos, no importa la forma que los puentees, si queres poner las dos puntas y los 2 medios no importa, lo que si importa son las salidas. Fijate que el primero de la izq es la entrada 1 y el de arriba a la izq es la salida 1. y asi sucesivamente. Los signos + y - indican la polaridad del parlante. OJO, LAS MASA DE LOS CABLES DE LAS SEÑALES VAN TODAS JUNTAS Y AL NEGATIVO


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 23, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> OJO, LAS MASA DE LOS CABLES DE LAS SEÑALES VAN TODAS JUNTAS Y AL NEGATIVO



Al negativo de la misma entrada de señal?? otra cosa y decime la verdad Esta bueno el amplificador?? osea vale la pena entre distorcion y ganancia?? filmate un videito asi lo escucho si puede ser...


----------



## zxeth (Sep 28, 2010)

aca estan los videos, tengo mas pero pensan mas de 5 megas c/u. El sonido no se escucha muy bien porque esta filmado de un cel y es un video viejo, el tda8571j no lo tengo funcionando en estos momentos (alrededor de 4 meses) ya que me da pachorra terminar el amplificador de mi pieza


----------



## Danyelectronico (Nov 26, 2010)

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Hola amigo Zxeth antes que nada gracias por tu aporte, te cuento que hace bastante tiempo arme este circuito y para los que no lo conocen yo lo tenia montado en mi chata armado en una carcaza de una fuente de pc por cierto le puse un capacitor raro de 15.000mf y con este bichito conectaba 2 parlantes de 10' con dos driver y sonaba bastante bien me sorprendio de verdad el rendimiento, es ideal para ampliar la potencia de un estereo ya que la pata 15 del integrado se lo puede conectar al remoto de la antena tons prende junto con el estereo.-
> 
> Hoy no lo ocupo por que puse una potencia, pero lo voy a volver a usar capas en un autito que tengo, a ver si con este pcb ahora je, dejo una fotito Saludos.



entonces, dices que la pata 15 debe estar en positivo para que prenda?, esque estoy armando este apli, y no me funciona, estoy siguiendo el diagrama de Datasheet y dice que en la 15 esta en MODE y no le entiendo.


----------



## zxeth (Nov 26, 2010)

si hay que ponerlo en el positivo


----------



## Danyelectronico (Nov 26, 2010)

grasias, en estos momentos lo estoy probando y suena bien, no se porque muchos dicen que suena mal, ay que saber armarlo, y saber que bocinas usar jejee.


----------



## zxeth (Nov 27, 2010)

si, ademas de que no consume mucho, ami me consumia maximo 4amp. Igual no creo que llegue a 40watts reales ni loco, debe ser 4 x 10w talvez


----------



## Danyelectronico (Nov 27, 2010)

es verdad, no yega a 40w, pero, como se mide a cuantos watts reales yega?, y tambien, es nesesario un disipador de calor tan grande como el de las fotos de hasta arriba?


----------



## zxeth (Nov 29, 2010)

grande?, es re chico ese disipador, solo que tiene un cooler atras, y si, si no tiene cooler se necesita un buen disipador. Y se podria medir con la tension y la corriente que sanlen del amplificador, con un osciloscopio


----------



## Danyelectronico (Nov 29, 2010)

si es berdad, perdon, es chico, gracias...


----------



## ABRANINI (Ene 31, 2011)

zxeth, me podrias mandar el esquema del amplificador tda8571j se lo agradeceria enormemente.
he visto que sale la pcb y la lista de componentes pero no el diagrama.gracias de antemano.


----------



## zxeth (Ene 31, 2011)

ABRANINI dijo:


> zxeth, me podrias mandar el esquema del amplificador tda8571j se lo agradeceria enormemente.
> he visto que sale la pcb y la lista de componentes pero no el diagrama.gracias de antemano.



tenes razon, tenes razon, supuse que si alguien armaria este pcb ya sabe como son los datos , aca esta DATASHEET


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 6, 2011)

hola estoy armando un tda 8571j lo puse como biene en el esquema del data chip pero no funciona no se porque sera, lo probe de varias manera,no se si se podra probar en placa protoboar y es eso lo que hice mal.la fuente es una atx de ordenadores. conecte todas las masa juntas al gnd y los positivos a los capacitores de la alimentacion. pero el positivo y el negativo de audio lo conecte a las entradas de el tda no se si sera lo correcto osea posito negativo y en la otra entrada igual pero no sale audio, el caso que puenteando posito de una entrada y negativo de otra sale audio pero muy bajito. ya lei que necesita remote en la patilla 9 tambien esta conectada solo que la tengo conectada a 5v.haber si alguien me podia ayudar porque no se si ya habre roto el integrado gracias de antemano.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

cuando lo prendes los parlantes hacen algun ruido?, subis fotos?, proba conectando el pin 9 con 12v

En la entrada solo la parte positiva va en el capasitor y la negativa a masa. No entendi tu cableado


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 6, 2011)

Tambien lo probe con 12v se escucha como un zunbido muy foljito parece que si esta conectado pero como si estubiera en mute. no me pedrias mandra un esquema paso a paso te lo agradecediaria enormemente es mi primer amplificador.
subire las fotos haber si los componentes .gracias


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

el esquema es el del datasheet, el pcb es el que tengo al principio del tema


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 6, 2011)

creo que los componentes que pedi se equivoco el de la tienda tus capacitores de la entrada de audio son mas grandes de tamaño y los mio son pulgas, y en la entrada de alimentacion son de 4700u faradios y dos de 420k creo.

me podria decir esactos los coponentes gracias.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 6, 2011)

Los mios son mas grandes porque non habian del tipo "arbeja" (ceramicos) solo habian de polyester. 

Los capacitores  son de 470 nF (nanofaradios) no 4700 uF (microfaradios)


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 7, 2011)

Los capacitores de la entrada es uno 4700 uf electrolitico 25v y dos polyester de 120k 400v.
Los de la entrada de audio son cuatro capacitores de 474 nano faradios.
Es correcto gracias de antemano


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 7, 2011)

aqui os dejo unas cuantas fotos donde se ve los componentes. Los puentes en la protobooar no se ven porque lo hice con hilo esmaltado de 0.5 milimetros no se si se podra hacer con esta seccion tan pequeña.haber si alguien me orienta, estoy perdido gracias  de antemano.

puedo medir coel polimetros las tensiones de susu patas?

se puede hacer los puentes con hilo o,5 milimertos gracias de antemano?


----------



## Danyelectronico (Feb 7, 2011)

hola, yo ya e armado este ampli en proto y te digo que si funciona, pero no se entendio como esta armado el tuyo, veo alambres; puentes, pelados, y pudieran acer un corto, y quemado el tda, te recomiendo que lo armes otravez en proto ya mejor acomodado, el problema es que el tda no fue echo para el proto, asi que hay que tener pasiencia, igual me pasaba eso, pero mira el las fotos adjuntas y checa, por ultimo, las patas mas largas eran la que no entraban bien, asi que lo tenia que inclinar y ya funcionaba, porlomismo, este no fue echo para el proto y por eso no entra bien,

saludos.


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 7, 2011)

muchas gracias po las fotos y tus consejos.
el almbre que uso es esmaltado solo lije las puntas, tu tienes puesto una resistencia y yo no donde va esa resistencia?.estoy ya desesperado lo he armado como seis veces y nada.gracias de antemano.

el mio tiene que estar ro probe con el polimetro haber si todas las patas hacen bien el contacto y si lo hacian. saludos cordiales.


----------



## Santee (Feb 8, 2011)

Abranini, esta medio " desprolijo " el proto ese... te convendría usar los cables de red pelas las puntas y  le dejas las vainas para que no  haya problemas..

Dale ?

Saludos,


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 8, 2011)

estube buscando hilo rigido, pero no encontre que me recomiendas hilo de red de ordenadores me dices gracias por el consejo.por ejemplo rj45.

tambien puedo soldar las puntas no?.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 8, 2011)

Y el disipador?, no va a andar asi


----------



## Danyelectronico (Feb 8, 2011)

sobre la resistencia, en el datashit (no se como se escribe) benia la resistencia, sin  embargo, al acerlo en impreso la suprimi, no tenia nada que ver, creo que es para algun funcionamiento del carro, ya que fu echo para el carro, en fin, la resistencia no ace nada, ignorala. y tambien vi los capacitores, y estan chico, son del valor? y por ultimo, si le metes sonido, audio de un mp3 o algo? talves si sirve y como no ay sonido solo se escucha un sunbido.

espero poder ayudar.


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 8, 2011)

voy a intentar hacerlo de otra manera.Voy a soldar todas las patas con cables de red y lo voy a poner en un disipar de microprocesador haber que tal, en cuanto a los condensadores son de 474 nano faradios es ok en la entrada de audio?.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 8, 2011)

nadie ve las fotos del post?, 4 X 470 NF (NANO-FARADIOS) no existe el numero 474

No se porque en lugar de hacerse un pcb (si no quieren copiar la que hice yo) se ponen a cablear con cables de red. van a arruinar las patas del integrado y lo van a romper sin motivo. 
Hasta pueden comprar el pcb perforado

Si llegan a soldar con cables de red haganlo con el disipador puesto porque se puede quemar el integrado


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 9, 2011)

ok amigo me gustaria agregaros como amigo, pero ahora no recuerdo como se hacia.seguire suviendo fotos haber que tál.
He adquirido una funte de alimentacion regulada de 0 a 16 voltios y de 0 a 35 amperes es una swiching no me acuerdo si se escribia asi.haber si tengo suerte y me funciona ya de una vez,bueno lo dicho un saludo para todos.


----------



## ABRANINI (Feb 20, 2011)

hola amigos ya por fin me funciono el integrado, aqui les dejo una foto.
Lo intente medir con el osciloscopio pero metia mucho ruido en la entrada y en la salida dejaba de sonar el audio. saludos. 

Aqui les dejo unos videos.

video0050.part1.rar
Ponganle este nombre al primer video si no no lo podran ver.perdonen las molestias.


----------



## 22332865 (May 1, 2012)

Excelente amplificador
Funcionando como cuadrafonico


----------

